# Freezer condenser not working



## David1357 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi..Have a 1986 Montgomery Wards chest freezer that quit working! Imagine that! There is power, but the relay clicks several times then gives up. After unplugging and letting it set, it repeats the same cycle. Any idea on repair, and if it is worth doing? Thanks in advance.​


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you could spend $25.00 and get a universal hard start kit for the compressor but I would bet its a waste of time and money.


----------

